# Renovating a ruined cottage



## shnaek (8 Mar 2005)

Hi there,

I wanted to ask a few questions of those of you who might have experience with renovating an old cottage.

1. Is it an expensive job to build on the ruins of an old cottage? (not a large one)
2. Would it be cheaper to knock the cottage and build from scratch?
3. Is it easier to get planning permission for a house where a ruin already stands?
4. If so, how soon could planning permission come through?

Thanks for the help - I am a real novice with this sort of thing.


----------



## POBHD28 (8 Mar 2005)

> 1. Is it an expensive job to build on the ruins of an old cottage? (not a large one)



Depends on how "ruined" but in general, it can be quite expensive. You can be lucky and not uncover any unexpected nasties or unlucky and have something unforeseen blow your budget out of the water - dry rot in the roof or significant cracks in walls hidden by inches of whitewash, for example. These kind of things are not always uncovered in advance by an engineer.

There are also many things to address that you mightn't necessarily think of. There are all sorts of issues around the "non-standard" construction of old cottages. For example, they often have very low doors and you have to either raise them or spend your life with a bruised head. You may have to put in extra windows or widen existing ones as the very thick walls tend to keep out light. 



> 2. Would it be cheaper to knock the cottage and build from scratch?



Quite possibly - again depends on just how ruined the cottage is. Also, in terms of upkeep, you may have to put a lot of expense and effort into damp-proofing and insulation and the results may still not be on a par with modern standards. I've seen more than one such cottage that was very difficult and expensive to keep heated.

Expense aside, there is something really nice about a refurbished cottage if it's done well, that you just don't get with a newly-built house, though.



> 3. Is it easier to get planning permission for a house where a ruin already stands?



I'm not sure but I think it may be, provided anciliary needs such as location of a septic tank (if there isn't already one) can be met within planning regulations. Check with the relevant planning authority.



> 4. If so, how soon could planning permission come through?



Don't know what the typical waiting time is, if there is such a thing.


----------



## extopia (10 Mar 2005)

Depending on the part of the country, planning permission should take anything from 5-12 weeks from date of application, assuming there are no problems with your submission. The website for the local county council should give you an indication.

In my experience renovation is not cheaper than a new build and is probably more expensive due to the kind of problems outlined above. Slower too. But depending on your personal tastes this is probably worth it (also depends on the skill of your architect and builder).

Best of luck with it. You'll find plenty of help with your build over in teh home and garden section of AAM.


----------



## murphaph (10 Mar 2005)

I've seen many ruined cottages rebuilt after being knocked with the exception of one gable wall. I was told that it was easier on the planning permission side of things if you don't obliterate the original residence.


----------



## shnaek (10 Mar 2005)

Thanks for the advice. I am thinking I should probably get someone to look at the place and do an estimate for me, just to get some idea of what this might cost as I really have no idea what to expect. There are only four walls remaining, but they are in beautiful nick and it'd be a shame to pull them down.


----------



## Red (10 Mar 2005)

"I've seen many ruined cottages rebuilt after being knocked with the exception of one gable wall."

I' ve seen this too, and it seems to be important to leave the original chimney standing.

Red


----------



## extopia (10 Mar 2005)

>>they are in beautiful nick and it'd be a shame to pull them down.

I'm with you shnaek -- if you like the original building, you should preserve it. There's nothing to compare to the feeling you get when you restore a beautiful building.

Talk to a local builder about costs. Try to find someone who specialises in renovation as it helps enormously if the builder actually cares about old buildings.


----------



## niallquinnspants (10 Mar 2005)

> I've seen many ruined cottages rebuilt after being knocked with the exception of one gable wall. I was told that it was easier on the planning permission side of things if you don't obliterate the original residence.



Yip I think that you have to apply for planning retention in this case?? Not 100% sure but check with authority.

Been expensive, you will prob have to redo the foundations, but with the existing gable still standing this is going to be hard.

How long does it take, took us 10 months to get planning.

Personally I would knock it to the ground and start from scratch, if it is a stone walled cottage I would do that for sure, if it is solid concrete walls I would leave one of the walls and apply for retention


----------



## extopia (11 Mar 2005)

Retention Planning Permission has nothing to do with old buildings. It just means you are applying for PP after the fact, i.e. you are applying to retain the development you just build without Planning Permission.

You would not need planning permission (whether or not it's of the retention variety) for a renovation assuming you do not change the size of the building, nor do anything else to it that would necessitate PP (e.g. putting in a dormer window). In addition, you can generally add an extension of 40 sq meters or less to the REAR of the house without needing PP.

If you go down the demolition route, be careful: you actually need planning permission to demolish a habitable house. The definition of a habitable house can be pretty loose and often includes derelict buildings. 

[broken link removed] has some useful info that can be applied to anywhere in the country.

Talk to the local planners and get their advice. You can generally set up pre-planning consultations with the local planning officers. This can save you a huge amount of time down the road as the planner will tell you straight out in many cases what you can or cannot do.

Good luck with it!


----------



## heinbloed1 (12 Mar 2005)

*ruined cottage*

The new energy passport might turn your investment into a money grave,to get most out of it you should consider to start from scrap.But you still could salvage as much of the original material as possible.Insulating an original natural stone wall would be very difficult,and the original room/door heights of the old cottages do not comply with with modern demands and building regulations.Good luck anyhow!
(Get the water tested before you buy the site,sheep dipping happened quiet often in open pits next to ruined buildings because of the road/water access.DDT does not break down in the subsoil.)


----------

